# first postpartum ovulation



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

I have low back aches and mild crampiness going on for over a week. It feels like my period is coming and a heavy one at that, but I still haven't gotten it. How long did you go through back ache and crampiness before you started your cycles again?


----------



## mrstovar (Feb 25, 2010)

It was months for me, but I don't quite remember how many....maybe about four or five. And then when I did get my period, it was a light one.


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

I got a very faint BFP today. I forgot to poas and remembered right as I was peeing when I woke up. So I went and got my stick and tried to pee on it. Only a few drops, but it still activated the stick and a very faint line showed up.


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats mama! I hope this a surprise you're happy about? I was looking at my surprise baby's face today and thinking God how blessed I am to have her!


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

I am happy if I am in fact pregnant. I am going to test again by Saturday. If I can wait that long...


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

I think I tested like 5 days in a row to watch the line get darker and darker lol...


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

That was a faulty FRER. I am not pg. However, I did finally ovulate!!!!!! I'm 3dpo now. After that fake bfp, I really do want to be pg now.


----------

